# Miss Mai Report 5-19-10



## miss mai (Oct 7, 2007)

Left out of Daybreak shortly after 6:00 am. With a fine crew today (Mike,Shane,Gary with Gene & Cliff from Team Recess) we set out for some wahoo fishing, snowy grouper, mingos, & AJ's. Wow what a day, I'm excited!! Headed to the "Big O" for some bait maybe an AJ or two. Saw one other boat, it showed up after we got there. Caught some bait and then dive boats came so we left toward our first stop. Set out a troll spread and after a morning of trolling for wahoo no bites, no knockdowns.....

Worked our way out to about 700'.Worked pretty hard for a snowy bite. Finally the bite started. We had "fish in the boat". Cliff caught the biggest grouper of the day. It was a "HOSS"!!! Steady catching fish all afternoon. Blueline Tile, Snowy Grouper, Scorpion fish, & Longtail Bass...Getting late nice ride in, back at the dock @ 6:00pm

Tallyfor the day

19 grouper, 6 Blueline Tile, 1 Gray Tile,2 Scorpion fish, 1 Longtail Bass

Thanks everybody, Ihad a great day. Hope you did too.:toast










Today's box










catch o' the day


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

*Nice catch. Cliff does it again!! Congrats*


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Were have all the wahoo gone,long time before. It was not for a lack of trying to catch them. We stayed on the troll until around 1 pm looking for the tiger of the sea. Did not see the first sign of one. Some grass is starting to form,broken lines, a few big flyers, and I mean few about 12 or so all day, good clean blue water past the nipple,but nothing except a few dolphin passing through. A very large whale moving east and that's about it out to 40 miles. During the morning troll we were able to mark a few new bottom spots,just in case the hoo did not show for the party. We switch out to bottom fishing around 1:30, but forgot that we had no bait for it except some almacos. So we quickly ran in alittle to catch some bait. Back out to the rocks and started to catch a limit of groupers with one floated that made it back to the bottom. A geat day to be offshore fishing with the MISS MAI CREW and Cliff. It was good also seeing Tim at the marina, when we got back.I thought that for awhile I was going to have to clean fish.Gene


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Great catch and report. SHUR KETCH II was out and about enjoying the beautiful day. We were only about 20 miles out E of the pass and couldn't land a keeper grouper, AJ, etc. Had our 50 Mingo limit and a Trigger, but wanted a "big one".


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like a great time guys! Congrats on a great day on the water.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Man that sounded like fun!!!! What did you cook on the grill????


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like a great box of fish, maybe the next time for the hoo's. Good samiches! 

Skip


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Congrats on a great day guys! I was looking out the window of my office wishing I was on the water.Great job ona very nice grade of snowy groupers!


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great job guys, glad yall got to get out in the middle of the week topull on something. Nice box of fish, some good eats for sure.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

THANKS GUY'S FOR A GREAT DAY ON THE WATER DOING WHAT WE LOVE TO DO. IT WAS AN ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL DAY. I HAD A BLAST FISHING WITH YA'LL AND LOOKING FOWARD TO DOING IT AGAIN. THAT 31 CAPE IS A SWEEEET RIDE FUR SHUR. HERE'S A COUPLE PICS OFF MY CAMERA( IF THEY WILL LOAD)


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice! Congrats on the large grouper Cliff, and a nice box of snowy's


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrat's to all....nice mess of fish and what a stud grouper... Cliff


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice job guys.

Standing by,
Jim


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

Great job guys, congratulations on that pig Cliff. I'm predicting lots of good boxes of fish on that new Cape. 
Roger


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *Run Dover (20/05/2010)*Man that sounded like fun!!!! What did you cook on the grill????


Scot It was alot of fun being out there with the MISS MAI CREW and Cliff. But Cliff or somebody forgot the rib eyes.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice catch guys and Gene there are a bazillion flyers South of the Ozark out of Destin, went trolling yesterday and not even a single knockdown. Bait everywhere and cobalt blue water, just no fish to go with it.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

> *lobsterman (21/05/2010)*Nice catch guys and Gene there are a bazillion flyers South of the Ozark out of Destin, went trolling yesterday and not even a single knockdown. Bait everywhere and cobalt blue water, just no fish to go with it.


WHAT WAS THE WATER TEMP. WHERE YOU WERE?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *cobe killer (21/05/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *lobsterman (21/05/2010)*Nice catch guys and Gene there are a bazillion flyers South of the Ozark out of Destin, went trolling yesterday and not even a single knockdown. Bait everywhere and cobalt blue water, just no fish to go with it.
> ...


76.3 degrees.


----------



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

Great report Mike..... Dang it, sure wish I had been off! I can't seeth epic's out here at work (red x's) but will open them when I get home today....

Sounds like a great trip...........................


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats, Nice job. Gene dont matter what boat or who you are with the fish seem to find you. Again congrats :bowdown


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

now that a box of fish. good going guys! hope you saved some for me to get later this week.


----------

